# Giving Back



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Over my short time as a P&S member, I feel that I have taken much from this site. As a very small token of my thanks for all of the info I have gotten from all of you I have decided to hold a lottery of sorts. On Monday November 10 at 3pm I will select a person at random from all of the respondents to this thread. The selected person will recieve the package of Storm WildEye Shad and the Rapala Husky Jerk pictured in the attachment below. How do you enter? Reply to this thread. I pay shipping and everything. Free is good. Thanks for everything guys.

Ps. If anyone knows how to make this a picture rather than an attachment, let me know.

Thanks guys and gals!!


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

hey its always nice to see somebody giving back. Sounds like that stuff might work real good for the stripers here in Lake Hartwell if I was lucky enough to win it, since I'm so far from the suds.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

Sometimes I can just *Copy & Paste* photo's into posts, other times nothing seems to work. This is one of the *"other" *times.

It probably has something to do with the formatting, but I don't do it often enough to remember from one time to the next.

The link opened right up, no sweat.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

use the IMG button and copy and paste this line in it :

http://prod.bsis.bellsouth.net/coDataImages/p/Groups/38/38490/folders/108454/756491lures.jpg


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Always good to give back, but don't forget that you have already given. Wouldn't really know how to use the dang things as I am more of a bunker guy out on AI. The exchange of knowledge and friendships is much more important than material things, but your heart seems to be in the right spot.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Lets see if this works*



It didn't.  

I'm in!


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I wont win but sign me up anyway please.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Those are some good lures there. Whoever wins em will be happy!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thats mighty nice of you OldBay to want to do something such as this.
Hope the info helps you out.

Has Hat 80 explains:

There are two ways to post your pictures. 
As you are a supporter you can upload photos to this site. Look below the text box when you make a post and you'll see (Attach file: Maximum size: 102400 bytes) click on the browse button and go to your file.

The best way is to use your own ISP. Most internet service providers offer you free webspace for homepages and photos ect.

Go to your ISP's homepage and there should be some kind of tool to help you make a homepage and upload your photos. After you have loaded the photos on your webspace use the IMG button above to post your photos. Also when you use your own webspace you can post larger files. Hope this helps...Tightlines

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5409&highlight=How+to+post+pics


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Giving something back...*

Really nice of you to give something back. I think it would really be great if everyone could put together such a package that we could give to someone who can not afford such lures and present it to them. We could take nominations from members who feel they know someone really deserving of some new tackle but who could not afford it otherwise.

Good idea though - just think it would make more sense to give it to someone more deserving than a random pick.

Please do not enter my name - I have enough stuff to last me forever! 

I'm willing to "ante" up for a donation myself.


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*COUNT ME IN*

but if I'm lucky enough to win, send it not to me but to Leaddraft. I believe he's still recovering from the theft. and it seems he loves to fish


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey OB, I second the leaddraft thing, he did lose his stuff, and I'll ante up for the shipping and handling. Should give to one in need, so if I'm lucky, send it to him.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Very nice thing you're doing Oldbay, kind of like an early x-mas around here


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Deffered Entry*

Feel free to deffer your entry to someone else who you feel would need or appreciate the free lures more than you, i.e. 

I would like to place my entry on behalf of ________.

I would certainly support a "holiday gift basket" of sorts for those members in some degree of need. Good idea SandCrab.

Good luck to all.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

OldBay, very nice of you to do this for people who helped you,it's not that I don't want to win but there is one person that should win and that is Axon that had his equipment(grew feet and walked away) and so far away from his home and family(P&S) my vote is for Axon,that's if I should win. TRIGGER


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

If I win give the stuff to Axon.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

That is very kind of you.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Old Salt Thanks for you kind action it's people like you that make this site a joy.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I think you mean OldBay instead of Old Salt.  Anyway this is a very nice gesture. This is why Pier & Surf is the best fishing site around. Good info, good friends, and great reports.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Sorry for the typo old Bay hard typing one had and sometimes I cut and paste the wrong thing.


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

I don't know ya'all { yet }, as I just found this site. I can not tell you how enjoyable it is to find a site with real people, who are also friends. I plan on being here as long as the site stays open.  It will be my absolute pleasure to become a supporter. Now then. Old Bay, I think this is so cool. Please don't count me in for the random drawing; I haven't been here long enough to count. Maybe you could fashion some means of counting a vote to go to " whomever"; i.e. the guy that lost all of his stuff. I don't have much, but I have more than he does. Please count my post on that tally. Thanks.
Suz

P.S. sure wish I could attend the SMACK DOWN....  I can't wait for the pics. Good luck guys................


----------



## ponchojoe (May 10, 2003)

Please add my name to the 'pot'. If my name is drawn please forward the prize to LEADDRAFT. Thanks in advance, and I agree this is one great bunch of casters.

Ponchojoe
Joseph Stevens
Raeford NC


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

*Hey Old Bay*

Now that is one fine gesture. Your attitude is what makes this site above the rest.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

COUNT ME IN.......SHOULD i win.............forward to leaddraft also.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings OldBay!

Throw my name in the hat...

Seems like everything that can be said about this site has been said. Anybody who's not convinced about P&S not being "family" hasn't been to one of the clean-ups/fish-ins. Hell, we even fight like family on occassion! And talk about pickin' on the runts in the litter -- poor Jason can barely hold his head up! And as for catman (oh hell, don't get me started!)

I'll donate the lures to some budding sudz hound (no, I'm not talking beer here!) Always nice to see a young'un start out on the right foot....


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

COUNT ME IN.......SHOULD i win.............forward to leaddraft also.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I'm in also,*

but should I win? Send it to the Dream Team, since we are playing for pink slips they'll need new tackle when we are done with them...Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Very nice thing to do Old Bay. It's folks like you that make this such a great forum. Should I win please forward the goodies to Axion. FL FISHERMAN would be the middle man. Sorry Jason, you don't get a cut on this deal. 

Catman.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I second Catman's vote. Should you pick me as the lucky fool, I say hand it to Axon. He's in Korea, for the love of Pete. Maybe he can get Kim Jong Il to mellow out on a fishing trip...


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

Very Nice Oldbay!!! Heck of a way to start the holiday season!!!! If I get picked save the shipping and take them down to your favorite pier and give them to the youngest fisherman you can find and see if we can't make a new artificial caster out him !!!
I keep a box full of Storms of various sizes and they have been the most productive lure for me this year!!! 


*** TIGHT LINES MEANS TASTY FILLETS*****


----------



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

OldBay That is very nice of you.

Mitch


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Giving something back...*

Nice of you to do this.... 

Doen't look like I'll be going much (if at all) for Stripers this year, due to financial BS, and car problems. 

If my name comes up, I think Leaddraft probably is more of a bait fisherman, Axon would be a good canidate, or better yet, the next time your out "catching" and someone asks what your using, just hand `em one, and mention P&S


Thanks for the chance.........

WD


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2003)

Thats very nice of you. Even if I dont win... THANKS.


----------



## sear0bin (Sep 15, 2003)

i don't want to be in the drawing, just wanted to say it's cool of you 

this is by far the friendliest fishing board i have come across.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I'm in. Please send lures to Axon should I win. Thanks, this really made me feel good about the people on this board.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

.


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

OldBay,

I know what it is like to be overseas and away from the striper capital of the world! If I am selected please forward the package to Axon! Thanks again!

 

Macman


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks oldbay,

It is people like you that make this site what it is. Those are some great lures, and i will make good use of them...lol 

todd


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*72 hours left*

Don't forget to reply to this thread to be entered in the Lure give-away. Dreadline and drawing is 3pm Monday Nov 10. 

No purchase required. No shirt, No shoes, No problem. Odds of winning based soley on the number if entrants. etc.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I know I posted earlier but would like if I win for the prize to be forwarded to my good buddy Axon in Korea. Thanks!


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Thanks for all your support. I just can't wait to get back home and do some fishing. I'll be back 8 May hopefully the spring run will still be going strong and a big one will welcome me back.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*4 hours left*

I will select a winner in 4 hours. 3pm Monday afternoon. All entries must be submitted by that time to be included in the drawing.

Good luck to all!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Count me in*

OB,

Count me in.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Winner!*

We ended up with 35 entries (only one per person).

bluerunner
Smoothbore54
Kajun
shaggy
Cdog
Axon
FL FISHERMAN
Kozlow
Sandcrab
1mocast
Wrong Way
TRIGGERFISH
Fatback
Digger
cocoflea
Anthony
Redsgurl
ponchojoe
landlocked
Topsailbum
Manayunk Jake
oldsalt
Hat80
catman
sand flea
Bull Dawg
mitchmtm1
wizardude
Drum Runner
sear0bin
Kenmefish
can't fish today
Macman
bassn
aero993

I used Excel to generate a random # between 1 and 35 [rand() *35] and the result was 18. The winner is PONCHOJOE!! 

In accordance with PONCHOJOE's wishes, I will be sending the prize to LEADDRAFT. Both of you please check your PM's sometime in the near future.

Thanks to all who entered, and to all from whom I have gained insights into the world of saltwater fishing.


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

congrat's ponchojoe..... I'm sure leaddraft will thoroughly enjoy his gift. OldBay, again I'd like to say how cool this idea was.....  
Suz


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats to Poncojoe,OldBaythis was definetly in th spirit of th P&S family. Very nice going.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Congrats to the winner. This was an exciting thread


----------



## ponchojoe (May 10, 2003)

I'd like to Thank both OldBay and everyone on PierandSurf for not only the chance to win a prize but I feel I'd won more than the lures for being a member of such a great fishing family and board.

I'm a disabled fisherman also and currently confined to bed, so Lead catch some fish and when I get better, you've got a fishing partner coming down.

Thanks again everyone.

Ponchojoe
Joe Stevens
Raeford NC


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Congrats joe


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

congrats joe and lead....i wish you some good luck putting them lures to use...stuff like this can only happen on P&S..thanks oldbay for an exciting thread


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well Old Bay, I feel you made winners out of all of us. Thanks, you are also a winner. Congrats ponch and lead. Ponch, get out of that bed soo., and lead, time to learn to use some artificials.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*I can't imagine a better outcome.*


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Best Of The Best*

Congrats Joe and Lead. This is why our forum is the BEST OF THE BEST . My family keeps growing and growing. Joe you get well soon and get out there. Lead, like Shaggy said enjoy the artificials.

Catman.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Congrats to the winners . And post those PICs of those Biggins you all landed .


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*congrats Joe*

Hope you get outta that bed soon and get back to fishing


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Congrats Joe and Thanks again Oldbay.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Congrats Joe and leaddraft. That is some good stuff you are getting there led. Hope it brings you more good luck!


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Winner chooses to decline prize*

I have been trying to convince Leaddraft to accept the lures from the give-away, but he insists that there is no place for these lures in his fishing style. Sooo... I have selected a runner-up.

The new winner is... "Can't fish today".

I will send a PM asking for your address and I will ship these lures post haste.

Thanks again to all who entered.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Well*

Lets give another congrats to Can't fish today!


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Way cool man! Where else can you find a deal like this. I never figured I had a chance to win.

The thing is, I'm 9 hours away (Asheville) from OBX. I really only get down to the shore once or twice a year. Of course, in spirit I'm there each weekend. This forum gives me that mental vacation when I really need it. 

In all fairness, I think I should not accept the lures, since they really won't get the full use they should. After all, these aren't just ordinary lures. They represent something much, much bigger.

OldBay, thanks for what you're doing here, and thanks for lettng me participate. I would perhaps suggest that you "draw" another name. 

Fred (can't fish today, and probably until next May)


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*One*

name comes to mind  INAWE :


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Or, just ship them to Skeeters, and let them be part of the raffle give away for Brandon. 

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings OldBay!

Gee, that's two refusals, gracious as they were... How about giving the lures to someone that will fall over flat on his rump! (No, not me!)

How about the Little Angler of the Month, Liam? he's definitely got fishing in his blood, and even if he doesn't use them this year, I'm sure they'll be put to good use in the future as Liam goes on to chase that "cow" of a lifetime.

Liam was a perfect example of the P&S spirit at the Choptank 2 clean-up/fish-in. He stuck it out with the best of us, worked his way through a lot of toadies and perch before nailing a rockfish, made the rounds up and down the pier between fish, and even had the "lingo" down. I'll always remember Liam's disappointment, tempered with a generous portion of excitement, as he complained about the "cow" he missed. When I asked him how big he thought the fish was, he stretched his arms about as wide as they could go without dislocating both shoulders. 

Introducing the next generation to the sport is a very important part of fishing. Murphman has done a great job so far, and here's a chance to reinforce that work. Of course, its all up to you OldBay -- after all, its easy to give away somebody else's gear. But I think this gesture would reflect the spirit of the P&S family!


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Third winner*

Fatback! You win! If you decline the prize, I am giving the lures to goodwill. I never would have thought it would be so tough to give some brand new lures away. Congrats!

Fatback has indicated that he would like the lures to be given to Axon. All I need is an address.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*congrats again*

to fatback and my buddy Axon! Oldbay I am sure Axon will take them andput them to good use this coming year!


----------



## ponchojoe (May 10, 2003)

Looks like I started a trend when I was the first winner and donated them to Lead. Thanks again OldBay for the prize and my winning. Unfortunately, it looks like I'll continue being bed confined for a extended time. But Tight Lines to all.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Get well soon Joe!*

Best wishes Joe. Get well soon.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Whoooo Hooooo. I'm the winner. Sweeet. Like I said before I would like to give the prize to Axon. 

Axon,

Hey man, consider me giving you my prize as a thank you. I really appeciate what you and all our people in the millitary do. Hope you catch alot of big'uns with em'. Good Luck!


Thanks OldBay for "giving back".Your a good man.



Glenn


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I got Axon's address from FL, so the lures will be on their way soon.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Great OldBay....Glad it worked out.


----------

